# Lance's strategy for a Stage Win



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Anybody wonder if Lance is intentionally gaining time so that he's far enough behind that the other GC contendors won't worry when he attacks and breaks off to try to get a stage win?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I seriously doubt that "gaining" time was his strategy going into this Tour.


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

Slight variation - I suspect he's not going to kill himself to keep his current deficit. He'd rather conserve energy for a future change at a stage victory.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I think their strategy today was to keep him fresh in the run-in to Mende so that he can work for Levi in the Pyrenees. Levi lost something like 17 seconds on GC but not bad. 

If Lance is going to win a stage, he will want it with name cachet: The Tourmalet.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Radioshack is just waiting for opportunity to knock right now. The Pyrenees will be decisive so they just hold Levi close and preserve their energy.

They will let Saxo Bank and Astana hammer each other hoping that Contador or Schleck will crack. If that happens with a rested team they can capitalize and move Levi up the GC.

I doubt a stage win is in the cards for Lance, or in the plans for Shack.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't see Lance winning any of the remaining stages.

Radio Shack will be extremely lucky if they can get Levi on to the podium in Paris.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

VKW said:


> Anybody wonder if Lance is intentionally gaining time so that he's far enough behind that the other GC contendors won't worry when he attacks and breaks off to try to get a stage win?


could be. I thought the same, but then again he might be just crap.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Another team objective is the team GC. That's a big deal for them. The team (as Astana) won it last year, and they won it as Discovery in 2007. To wit, from Lance Twitter feed:

@TeamRadioShack now leading team GC. Nice..
9:18 am Jul 16th 

That was one helluva hard day.
9:15 am Jul 16th


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

+1 for team gc - LA mentioned it in the interview today. I wouldn't rule out RS going for stage wins - they put Klodi in the break today - but it's not something that even LA can just pull out of a hat whenever he feels like it.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Lance keeps talking up the team GC as the main objective, but then we see him soft pedaling to the finish everyday. He does realize he is part of the team right? I can only hope he's saving himself for one of the big mountain stages, but at this point it looks like he's touring France on his bike.


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)

You gotta admit the scenery is pretty.

You get full support and ALL THE FOOD YOU WANT!

Sag support if needed. Heck of a deal!


----------



## Ejdo (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryano42 said:


> You gotta admit the scenery is pretty.
> 
> You get full support and ALL THE FOOD YOU WANT!
> 
> Sag support if needed. Heck of a deal!


And you get paid!


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

BuenosAires said:


> Lance keeps talking up the team GC as the main objective, but then we see him soft pedaling to the finish everyday. He does realize he is part of the team right? I can only hope he's saving himself for one of the big mountain stages, but at this point it looks like he's touring France on his bike.


Team classification only takes the times of a team's top three riders. In this case Leipheimer, Kloden and Horner. Lance doesn't count so he can soft pedal all he wants.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

rs3o said:


> Team classification only takes the times of a team's top three riders. In this case Leipheimer, Kloden and Horner. Lance doesn't count so he can soft pedal all he wants.


Was not aware of that, thanks for the education. Still seems Lance should be racing for the best result possible though.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lance said he was going to just enjoy the last two weeks.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks to me, since he can't win, he just gave up. Sort of disappointing, I was always a fan.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

After how Contador was treated last year if I were Alberto I'd treat Lance like Lance treated Simeoni and chase down any move he made. ;-P


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

Seams clear to me that RS is going for stage wins, team win, and getting levi on the podium. Last few days they have had a guy in the break aways, even the short ones, and kept Levi up there. They got one stage win and might have had another with Kloden if the main break had gained more time( and not had Vino in it, which they probably didn't expect).

Lance may be the only guy that can help Levi on all the Pyrenese stages and he hasn't been able to beat the rest of the GC contenders at all really so he will need to be as rested as possible to be able to help.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Double Post deleted


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess part of me is still wanting to see something out of Lance that just makes you say, "There's the Lance that we all know." Maybe he'll surprise us and win the final TT if Tony Martin and Cancellara lose some edge from fatigue. Although, my best wish would be to see Lance lay it down hard one last time and break away for a stage win.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

peter584 said:


> Looks to me, since he can't win, he just gave up. Sort of disappointing, I was always a fan.


Pursuing the GC is useless, so he is wise to give up. The Pyrenees will be brutal -- 4 mountain stages. Today they saved up Lance and Jani. They will be Levi's mules in the mountains.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

peter584 said:


> Looks to me, since he can't win, he just gave up. Sort of disappointing, I was always a fan.


Yeah, I don't have his legs or resume, but I really hoped he'd bite his lip off and make desperate, heroic, attempts to climb up the GC again. Somewhat of a killjoy to see him continue losing time. To think this is the guy with the inspirational commercials (well, imo) and not content with taking 3rd place over the world's best riders in last year's Tour.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Lance will win saturday's stage 13 to Revel. write it in the books.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Lance will win saturday's stage 13 to Revel. write it in the books.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

He is playing possum...


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like he skipped the post race media hoopla and went directly to his hotel room. Hmmmm.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Lance who?*



Fignon's Barber said:


> Lance will win saturday's stage 13 to Revel. write it in the books.


You can wish all you want....sorry, but the fat lady is singing


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

frpax said:


> I don't see Lance winning any of the remaining stages.
> 
> Radio Shack will be extremely lucky if they can get Levi on to the podium in Paris.



+1, I wholeheartedly agree. Lance can't wait for the tour to be done.
________
Web Shows


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Pablo said:


> I seriously doubt that "gaining" time was his strategy going into this Tour.


No, but things have changed a bit since then. I think he will try to do something at some point. I hope he does.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

peter584 said:


> I was always a fan.


Until when? Did you just give up on him because he some bad luck in this year's TDF? Isn't this exactly what you're accusing Lance of?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I just don't see it..*

Maybe the last TT, but definately not a stage like tomorrow.. I bet that will be a field sprint..


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> He is playing possum...


Been talking to Phil and Paul?


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Lance's strategy is: finish well behind the leaders, get to the finish line when cameras are on the GC contenders and quickly turn around and coast back to the hotel before the rest of the Shack Boyz...


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

Then he's going to divert attention away from the podium finishers by detailing his strategy to race Ironman in 2011.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

frpax said:


> I don't see Lance winning any of the remaining stages.
> 
> Radio Shack will be extremely lucky if they can get Levi on to the podium in Paris.


I thought today would have been his best chance for a win. Tomorrow's stage is another possibility for him but I don't think Astana/Saxo will let him get far if he decides to attack. 

I can see him attacking on the closing laps on the Champs Elysee, but yeah, I don't see him winning any stages.


----------



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

Isn't it ironic LA had a cameo in a movie (Dodgeball) in which he gives the main character **** for "quitting".....

*Lance Armstrong:* Could I get a bottle of water. - - Hey, aren't you Peter La Fleur?
*Peter La Fleur:* Lance Armstrong!
*Lance Armstrong:* Yeah, that's me. But I'm a big fan of yours.
*Peter La Fleur:* Really?
*Lance Armstrong:* Yeah, I've been watching the dodgeball tournament on the Ocho. ESPN 8. I just can't get enough of it. But, good luck in the tournament. I'm really pulling for you against those jerks from Globo Gym. I think you better hurry up or you're gonna be late.
*Peter La Fleur: *Uh, actually I decided to quit... Lance.
*Lance Armstrong:* Quit? You know, once I was thinking about quitting when I was diagnosed with brain, lung and testicular cancer, all at the same time. But with the love and support of my friends and family, I got back on the bike and I won the Tour de France five times in a row. But I'm sure you have a good reason to quit. So what are you dying from that's keeping you from the finals?
*Peter La Fleur:* Right now it feels a little bit like... shame.
*Lance Armstrong:* Well, I guess if a person never quit when the going got tough, they wouldn't have anything to regret for the rest of their life. But good luck to you Peter. I'm sure this decision won't haunt you forever.​


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Lance will win saturday's stage 13 to Revel. write it in the books.


Really? A sprinter stage? Not likely.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

ph0enix said:


> Really? A sprinter stage? Not likely.


 wasn't a sprinters stage. nice to make a prediction 5 hours AFTER the event is over, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Lance surprised me with his lack of effort. as soon as the pace picked up on the small hills toward the end....gone. didn't even try. maybe he's trying to loose so much time that they will let him go solo in the mountains. he had previously won here, so logically this would have been a good spot for him.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

I think Lance has put it into cyclotourist mode and is just riding to the end, he went down in the neutral zone today for pete's sake. Daydreaming, doesn't care, concerned about the investigation, don't know what it is but he does not seem to have his head in the game. Tomorrow's ride to AX-3 will show if he is going to do anything the rest of the way.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Au revoir monsieur Armstrong!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

terzo rene said:


> After how Contador was treated last year if I were Alberto I'd treat Lance like Lance treated Simeoni and chase down any move he made. ;-P



nah, someone has to have class in all this. The problem for radio shack is they don't have anyone who can really compete-- Levi is not at the level of the schlecks nor contador, never was, never will be. Lance Strongarm never should have come out of retirement to do what they did to Contador last year. What a putz.

Radio Shack needs to go away, although the sponsorship is perfect-- washed up, crappy stores who are way past their time.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

im tired of lance. my fav rider but hes a dissapointment. he lost major time, but he just gave up hes not doing anything to help the team . he has all these commercials that are inspiring but he never really gave it his all.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

After today I'm so mad at him for just rolling over and going "blah" on this his last Tour that if he does decide to attack in the Pyrenees for a stage win I hope he gets his @ss spanked.

If he works like a dog for Levi instead of trying to get a win for himself, he will have redeemed himself a bit in my eyes.

Grrrr.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> He is playing possum...


He's probably pining for the fjords...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> I think their strategy today was to keep him fresh in the run-in to Mende so that he can work for Levi in the Pyrenees. Levi lost something like 17 seconds on GC but not bad.
> 
> If Lance is going to win a stage, he will want it with name cachet: The Tourmalet.


Yep, he shown real signs that he can beat AS and AC in an uphill finish. Gimme a break.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Your right, today was his last chance.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> After today I'm so mad at him for just rolling over and going "blah" on this his last Tour that if he does decide to attack in the Pyrenees for a stage win I hope he gets his @ss spanked.
> 
> If he works like a dog for Levi instead of trying to get a win for himself, he will have redeemed himself a bit in my eyes.
> 
> Grrrr.


I completely agree - a touch too much self importance. Although I bet riding 'easily' taking in some of the scenery was probably nice. I actually saw him laughing while riding with Popo.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he's 20 minutes down*

he'll ba able to join a breakaway group on a mtn stage
he's no threat on GC so he'll wind up in a climbing duel with a group that doesn't have his chops
the GC gang will see no reason to chase as he doesn't matter
Viva Virenque!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> he'll ba able to join a breakaway group on a mtn stage
> he's no threat on GC so he'll wind up in a climbing duel with a group that doesn't have his chops
> the GC gang will see no reason to chase as he doesn't matter
> Viva Virenque!


Yep, he will try. If he gets in, he has a chance, as I expect him to bury himself to try to nab it. I don't expect him to win, but he can endure pain for one day, and when it's the "last time".....

Lance is a domestique now, not a contender and not the strongest on this team. Once people get their heads around that, I think they will understand what he does on each stage a lot better.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

sjhiker said:


> Isn't it ironic LA had a cameo in a movie (Dodgeball) in which he gives the main character **** for "quitting".....
> 
> *Lance Armstrong:* Could I get a bottle of water. - - Hey, aren't you Peter La Fleur?
> *Peter La Fleur:* Lance Armstrong!
> ...


Shut up....


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

its sad to see him (or any rider) essentially GIVE UP long before the finish. even if he does somehow manage to win a stage it will always be tainted knowing that he gave up and road just fast enough to make the time cut. anyways... exciting tour watching everyone put their best out there!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

terzo tene said:


> After how Contador was treated last year if I were Alberto I'd treat Lance like Lance treated Simeoni and chase down any move he made. ;-P


:lol: yeah that would be NAAAAsty


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> After how Contador was treated last year if I were Alberto I'd treat Lance like Lance treated Simeoni and chase down any move he made. ;-P


+1


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*strategy - keep the rubber side down*

Lance's spirit is broken. Stick a fork in him - he's done.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*word.*



Mordy said:


> Seams clear to me that RS is going for stage wins, team win, and getting levi on the podium. Last few days they have had a guy in the break aways, even the short ones, and kept Levi up there. They got one stage win and might have had another with Kloden if the main break had gained more time( and not had Vino in it, which they probably didn't expect).
> 
> Lance may be the only guy that can help Levi on all the Pyrenese stages and he hasn't been able to beat the rest of the GC contenders at all really so he will need to be as rested as possible to be able to help.


word. up.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he's gonna wait*



dr hoo said:


> Yep, he will try. If he gets in, he has a chance, as I expect him to bury himself to try to nab it. I don't expect him to win, but he can endure pain for one day, and when it's the "last time".....
> 
> Lance is a domestique now, not a contender and not the strongest on this team. Once people get their heads around that, I think they will understand what he does on each stage a lot better.


for the Tourmalet
he'll save something
GC guys will be pretty hammered by then and he won't be a threat
plus hi drama


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

terzo rene said:


> After how Contador was treated last year if I were Alberto I'd treat Lance like Lance treated Simeoni and chase down any move he made. ;-P


LOL.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> for the Tourmalet
> he'll save something
> GC guys will be pretty hammered by then and he won't be a threat
> plus hi drama


Were I to bet, I would bet there. He knows the climb well, in addition to what you said.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

He just went off the back of the Peloton so it would seem he is being very conservative. Like everything else in life eventually and inevitably, cycling is a young man's game. He's having a great last look at the Tour and there will be no stage win.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I can't see that he has it in him. He isn't playing the domestique role either. Maybe he's just ticking over to Paris?


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

ultimobici said:


> I can't see that he has it in him. He isn't playing the domestique role either. Maybe he's just ticking over to Paris?


I think so, the fact that it's over has finally hit home. He's just riding this one for Lance.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*Agree*



C6Rider said:


> Lance's spirit is broken. Stick a fork in him - he's done.


He's popped. He's blown. He won't try anything.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

vandalbob said:


> He's popped. He's blown. He won't try anything.


indeed, if he was tanking to go out in a break he wouldnt just slowly get dropped where he did, he would have gone straght into the group with the sprinters at the very start of the 1st climb

the only chance he's got is to load up before the ITT


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

alexb618 said:


> indeed, if he was tanking to go out in a break he wouldnt just slowly get dropped where he did, he would have gone straght into the group with the sprinters at the very start of the 1st climb
> 
> the only chance he's got is to load up before the ITT


He's been popped since he slid halfway across France in that fall. I think he may have hurt something important.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Isn't Team Radioshack is suppose to be the most dominant climbing team in this tour? That is what everybody was saying before the tour started. I don't know about that.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Snakebit said:


> He's been popped since he slid halfway across France in that fall. I think he may have hurt something important.


his ego?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> for the Tourmalet
> he'll save something
> GC guys will be pretty hammered by then and he won't be a threat
> plus hi drama


^This (despite today's tweet). Assuming he doesn't auger in again.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

fab4 said:


> Isn't Team Radioshack is suppose to be the most dominant climbing team in this tour? That is what everybody was saying before the tour started. I don't know about that.


Surprising to see Kloden unhitch so early, and Horner not doing as well as everyone thought. Brajkovic has been assigned to Lance apparently. Levi was fending for himself.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

ultimobici said:


> I can't see that he has it in him. He isn't playing the domestique role either. Maybe he's just ticking over to Paris?


Hard to say. He could have been told to drop off today when he did (they still had 3 in the main group at that point for the team points, iirc). But one thing is for sure, Levi on the podium is not a concern anymore for the team, and they will work for other goals.

But yeah, what I saw today did not show he has it left in him. He didn't look shelled out, but neither did he look like he had much more left in the tank. He will need to get VERY lucky and in just the right break to have even a chance at any stage win. But he is a smart racer, so that's not out of the question. Just not something I would bet on, or even predict.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I hear there's a blood shortage in France this year. . . . 


Giggle, giggle.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

There is a thread about Contador being a bad team mate. But lance thinks only about him. it is all about Lance, instead of helpin Levi out. he just loses time to try to win something he wont be able to do. the pace right now is so high I doubt lance can attack and get a stage win


----------



## Hawayyan (Feb 26, 2002)

*From*

From Fox Sports (http://msn.foxsports.com/cycling/story/Armstrong-aming-for-Tour-starge-win)

Lance Armstrong's team manager says the seven-time Tour de France winner has deliberately lost time to save energy for a new goal: a stage victory.

RadioShack boss Johan Bruyneel says a flat tire, several crashes and general ''bad luck'' early in the three-week race put Armstrong out of contention.

Ahead of Sunday's 13th stage, the first of four punishing legs in the Pyrenees, the American had lost time to the Tour leader for four straight days.

Bruyneel said in an interview with The Associated Press that the time loss was ''definitely on purpose'' so Armstrong could save energy for a possible breakaway and stage win.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Head games or reality? It would be interesting to see how Astana react to Armstrong going in a break. He does not have the legs to take a stage off the front of the main peloton on a climb. Too many like Menchov, AC, AS and the other Spanish rider to bridge and win.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he can't hang with*



AJL said:


> ^This (despite today's tweet). Assuming he doesn't auger in again.


the best of the best

but I bet he can still whupp 99% of any breakaway rider

he's pulling a Virenque, he wants one last legendary exploit

too bad it isn't Ventoux


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*going for the stage win*

Yes, but which stage? The suspense is killing me. He doesn't have to tell his rivals..._but at least tell the fans! _


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Stage 22 is perfect for Lance.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Stage 22 is perfect for Lance.


Finish at Charles de Gaulle is pan flat but twists and turns repeatedly in the last 1km all the way to the gate.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

My history here as shown that I'm no Armstrong fan, but there is no way that I think he is done for this Tour. He is absolutely going to go for one last bid at glory. Unless he's like an hour or more down though, I just don't think the main GC guys are letting Armstrong go in an early breakaway. That's the very definition of bad tactics.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

alexb618 said:


> his ego?


Probably that too. He would have never won 7 wthout it.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

He is pulling a virenque? I think is in not on top of his game cuz he is ridin clean. To pull a virenque you need to ride dirty


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I think his last chances are 15 or 16.

The finish atop Torm will be for the GC riders.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Hawayyan said:


> From Fox Sports (http://msn.foxsports.com/cycling/story/Armstrong-aming-for-Tour-starge-win)
> 
> Lance Armstrong's team manager says the seven-time Tour de France winner has deliberately lost time to save energy for a new goal: a stage victory.
> 
> ...


Greeat to hear, now we know we'll get a chance to see Lance going all out.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

gh1 said:


> Yep, he shown real signs that he can beat AS and AC in an uphill finish. Gimme a break.


Not if he starts riding it NOW.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fignon's Barber said:


> nice to make a prediction 5 hours AFTER the event is over, though.


I made a prediction? What was it?


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

personally it would have been better for him to have crashed out. Hell, doesn't even look like he is trying and worse that he doesn't care. Reminds me of Michael Jordan playing basketball for the Wizards. Just tarnishes an all-star career. I guess if he act's like he's not racing he can sleep better knowing he hasn't been trounced by the best in the world. I can't believe we all thought he had a chance to win.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Defeated Mentally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

slamy said:


> I can't believe we all thought he had a chance to win.


Huh, we didn't.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Bobke mentioned today that he predicted that Lance would try to win Stage 16 tuesday from Bagneres de Luchon to Pau.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

Looks like he's aiming for stage 17 ................ 2011.


If he starts riding now, he should be OK.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

he will spread the global livestrong message and go into a breakaway and win, because hope rides again


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

If he is going to get a stage he needs an early breakaway in the pyrenees. Tourmalet should be a defining stage so it has to be before then...he only has 15 or 16. The question is: being 40 minutes down, will the peloton let him go?


----------

